# Firewall pad recommendations



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm needing to order a new firewall pad for my 66 without AC, and have been reading some reviews online. The Parts Place carries # IN642OZ, it seems to gets fairly good reviews. Ames carries A218, the description sounds good, but the picture in the ad looks terrible and no mention of jute backing. I also like the trim to fit one that NPD sells C-10231-402A, but no mention of jute on this one either. Anyone use any of these or can you recommend another brand?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Duff.

While I haven’t used either, I’m partial to Ames over TPP. Far better customer service and more often that not, higher level of quality, fit and finish.

That said, as you may know, for mainstream reproduction items, they all typically utilize the same source(s). Then it comes down to price, customer service and availability. 

As a related aside, the OEM jute material that was used is similar to the picture below. The shredded cloth material jute was not offered to my knowledge in the 60’s.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I agree, Ames has better customer service than TPP, I'm just trying to get the best part without any issues. I THINK the original pads were made from some kind of cardboard with jute backing, I see some of these repros are possibly rubber with jute. I'd like to keep the original look if possible.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

The passenger compartment facing side was more of a soft rubber applied over the camel-hair jute material. I still have the original in my 68.

I‘ve seen some vendors use a harder exterior plastic-type material which is poor if, as it appears you are, trying to retain originality.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

What about heater box seals, the only ones I remember were a light gray strip caulk on the engine side of firewall. They were used between the heater box and firewall, and between blower motor and the housing. It's hard to remember, but I don't recall any seal on the interior side of firewall, I THINK the firewall pad accomplished the seal? I ask because I see lots of seal kits for A body cars, for both the inside and outside of firewall.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Duff.

I agree with you regarding the heater box seals. However, I don’t recall them being a light gray, but more of a darker gray. The plugs on the floor pan were caulked with a light gray / white-ish material the seeped/ dripped to the underside of the car.

There’s a gasket between the external firewall and the heater housing. For the caulk material that seals the gap around the outside edge of the heater box housing on the external firewall, I used 3M strip caulk. I do also sometimes see what appears to be a seam sealer caulk that has been brushed on, the same way as other seams on the firewall. 

You're correct, the firewall pad is sandwiched between the inside heater box housing and the firewall, no gasket.


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I had some time today, so I disassembled some heater boxes, the one with the mouse damage is original to my 66 GTO, the good one came from the 66 4 door Buick that I used for parts, to repair my firewall. I did find some remnants of my original firewall pad, you're correct about it being rubber like. I'm going to replace the seals on the inside, near the core and use a gasket between the box and outer firewall, on the engine side, the pad will seal up the inside wall to box. I'm having my original heater core checked out a local radiator shop and have decided to use The Parts Place's firewall pad # IN642OZ Thanks for the help!


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

As mentioned the pad goes on before all else in the cabin.


----------



## Drewm (Jul 27, 2021)

This is ahead of where I am on my car, but instead of the molded aftermarket firewall pad, what about using dynamat (or one of the knock-off brands) instead of the molded pad? Unless of course you are going for a more original look.


----------



## dadspackard31 (Dec 2, 2019)

I purchased one from here for my 1931 Packard and was very pleased with the quality of it.

QuietRide Solutions-Order Online


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Drewm said:


> This is ahead of where I am on my car, but instead of the molded aftermarket firewall pad, what about using dynamat (or one of the knock-off brands) instead of the molded pad? Unless of course you are going for a more original look.


Sound deadener installed before the pad is a fine idea, but it does not replace the pad. Sound deadener acts like a piece of bubble gum on drum set cymbal. It knocks down the tinny sound of the steel (vibrations within the steel), but does very, very little for insulating heat conduction or dampening free sound waves.


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I installed the butyl sound-deadener underneath the firewall pad and I would point out two things to be aware of: the first is that the butyl material adds thickness to whatever is being installed over it, meaning that for example the firewall pad fasteners may not push the pad as close to the firewall as if installed without it. An example of the implication is that the “plastic steering column lower cover“ sits up higher resulting in the clutch pedal hitting it. The second reason is that when you screw anything to the firewall, whether it should be metal to metal for grounding purposes or just for snug fit, the butyl get into the screw hole and often times will impede the grounding or proper fit.

Of course you can remedy those issues by cutting the butyl away from each area or not installing it around areas like the fuse box and the steering column.


----------

